# Tips for the best view at Animal Kingdom Villas?



## MichaelColey (Jan 5, 2011)

We got a match on our ongoing search for a 2BR Animal Kingdom Villas unit, and it's a Savannah view! Does anyone have some tips on what to request to get the best possible view?

Jamba or Kidani?

Lower floor or higher floor?

Specific savannah?

Specific areas (feeding, a the intersection of two savannahs, etc.)?


----------



## bnoble (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't think you can request Jambo vs Kidani.  Those are bookable categories, and usually bookable categories are assigned at exchange time.  When your exchange goes through to Member Services, call to find out.  After that, I would ask the question over on DISboards.  Those folks are the experts.


----------



## jlwquilter (Jan 5, 2011)

Michael - this was thru RCI right? Did the RCI hold or confrimation say it was a Savannah view? Or did you have to call in and ask?


----------



## TamaraQT (Jan 5, 2011)

Which resort did you use to trade into Disney?  I know this has nothing to do with your question, I was curious.  I am going to start looking around to see which resorts can pull Disney.  I am thinking of buying a new timeshare before the prices get too inflated but I want to get into something that will pull Disney for the summer months.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 5, 2011)

RCI Hold didn't say, so I called and the Unit Code was 2B*SAV*F (a 2BR, Savannah View with a Friday check-in -- you can find the key to the unit codes elsewhere here on TUG).

I got it from a combined deposit.  It was only 25 TPU.  Any deposit (outside of Orlando) should exchange in, as long as you have enough trading power (or combine to get enough).  This one was off-season, but prime weeks take a little more trading power.


----------



## itradehilton (Jan 6, 2011)

Last summer we had a Savannah view in Kidani near the end of the bead to the left of the lobby on the top floor. I forget the name of the Savannah but the view was great. We would wake up and have coffee on the veranda while the zebras and giraffes woke up. Very cool.  IF you want to be eye level you need to be on floor two. We just prefer not having footsteps above us on vacations.

We were able to score two separate DVC weeks using the HGVC portal to RCI for early July.


----------



## DianeV (Jan 6, 2011)

FYI at Jambo all the DVC units are on the 5th floor. We just stayed in a savannah view studio on the Arusha Savanna and had giraffes, zebras, ankole cattle, some deer looking animals, pelicans. A nice varieity

I like Jambo because its closer to Mara, the food court area, Jiko and Bomas and they have a really nice pool

Right now Kidani has a nice pool but no restaurants

I dont see you being able to request which section though so you may want to call and find out where you are


----------



## lily28 (Jan 6, 2011)

you should try to request arusha savannah if possible.  I think lower floor can see animals better, esp when lying in bed and look out


----------



## chriskre (Jan 7, 2011)

Try to check in early and request with the front desk.  
They won't give you your keys early but at least they can move the inventory around and give you the building you want.  

Disney for some reason never wants to give you the keys early even if the room is ready.  Quite annoying but rules and rules.  :annoyed: 

I got them to move me 2 months ago by asking upon check in.  

If you are a late arrival you get the leftovers and they'll put you far far away from the lobby where you gotta schlep miles to get to the bus stop.


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 9, 2011)

When is your trip?  Can't wait to read what you think of the resort.  We stayed in Kidani (Rafiki) and love it!


----------



## DianeV (Jan 9, 2011)

We were just at WDW and checked in 3 different times at DVC hotels. 2 of the 3 we checked in early (like noon) and were able to get into our rooms. And this was around Christmas so you never know


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 10, 2011)

Kidani will offer you the better Savannah views, the rooms are closer to the animals. In Jambo House the rooms are high up, making it more difficult to see. 

I'll also second the plan of arriving early and making a room request change, if you are not happy with your location.


----------



## icydog (Jan 10, 2011)

BUT, if the reservation is for the Jumbo house they will not put him into a villa in Kidani. 

I loved Kidani because I had little kids with me. Without kids I would pick Jumbo House. It is a pain to take a bus back and forth to eat a meal. There is one restaurant in Kidani but I don't like it. The best restaurants on property at are the Animal Kingdom Resort. Even Mara, the fast food restaurant, is the best. Where else can you get a full, gigantic, Shrimp dinner for the cost of a counter service meal credit?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 24, 2011)

I called today to check, and we are in Kidani village.  Any specific view requests you would suggest?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 24, 2011)

I just checked out of 7750 yesterday. It was the 1 bdr portion of a l/o but I never really heard the neighbors (3 sets on 7 days - as that is how often the unit was reset).

Now the guys above my bedroom has 2 little kids - thump, thump and heavy foot running that kids do. At 10PM the second night, my TV went up real high and I slammed the bathroom door twice as hard as I could. Then I turned TV down to my normal quiet level for listening. WOW - silence from over my head immediately. It grew back a bit for the next several nights, but not near as bad as the first 2 nights. My last morning, I set the alarm clock on my cell phone to 5:30AM as I had an early flight out - the ringer tone was set months before. I was using the water closet when it when off in the BDR. It was the old ring tone of the Bell Rotary Phones - guess if got heard upstairs, as someone got out of bed and walked into their LR and back. :hysterical: 

As for animals, they were outside by balcony all hours or day & night. The 3Africian cows with the big horns liked that area; the 4 giraffis did too; the 4 zebras could be counted on to make a daily walk thru (and found them sleeping there 1 morning also). Rain would have all the animals under the trees for some protection. The animal keepers would come thru several times to put out hay, grains and tree baskets.

Make an effort to befriend the associates from Africa - the ones there have been working Disney for 6+ months; at Jambo House, it is the newbees with less than 6 months. I think they represent 7 countries and really love to impart what their countries, homes, schools, and culture is like. They also want to know as much about our country also.

The one lady (Debbie) and I had a 2 hour plus discussion on funerals and burials. Here for over 9 months, this discussion had her looking up New Orleans riturals; she was amazed that my extended family is buried where Jennifier Lopez character in movie Jersey Girl was laid to rest (she luv that movie). And ask about funerals from the home and those rituals.  Ok, she did admit none of this had ever come up before. But it came up when I was asking about EATING those big Africian cows - she had back home at the un-veiling of her grandfather's tomestone, which was 1 year after his death. She said it was very good, lean meat.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 4, 2011)

i just got a one bed savannah view - so glad i saw this thread! 

i guess i will have to call member services to find out where i am. i just confirmed yesterday, do you guys think ill have to wait a few more days to call?


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 4, 2011)

anyone know how far the walk is b/t jambo and kidani?


----------



## chalee94 (Feb 4, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> anyone know how far the walk is b/t jambo and kidani?



i'd guess about a 10-12 minute walk from lobby to lobby.

the park buses all stop at kidani first and then stop at jambo house, so that is another option.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 4, 2011)

is the walk "nice", trail, things to see?


----------



## bnoble (Feb 4, 2011)

> i just confirmed yesterday, do you guys think ill have to wait a few more days to call?


Yes.  Give it a week or more.


----------



## MichaelColey (Feb 5, 2011)

When I called to check mine, I was told that most exchanges are Kidani.  (Mine was.)


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks mike


----------



## itradehilton (Feb 6, 2011)

The walk between kidani and JH is not bad except if you can't take the heat and humity of the summer months. We had a rental car so we just drove over. This was helpful because our room was in the last bead furthest away from the main lobby and we could park under ground below our unit.


----------



## chalee94 (Feb 7, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> is the walk "nice", trail, things to see?



nah - just along the parking lot...


----------

